# EN: Si l'avion allait s'écraser, les gens n'auraient pas l'air aussi calmes



## Rocksong

Bonjour,

j'aimerais traduire cette phrase en anglais:

"Si l'avion allait s'écraser, les gens n'auraient pas l'air aussi calmes"

Ces deux traductions sont-elles correctes:

"If the plane was going to crash, the people wouldn't be so calm."
"If the plane crashed, the people wouldn't be so calm."

Laquelle diriez-vous?

Merci


----------



## Keith Bradford

"If the plane was going to crash, the people wouldn't *seem* so calm."

"If the plane crashed, the people wouldn't be so calm."


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme c'est une situation irréelle et non une simple hypothèse, il faut un subjonctif en anglais:

_If the plane *were* going to crash…_


----------



## Keith Bradford

Maître Capello said:


> ...c'est une situation irréelle et non une simple hypothèse, _…_


 
Comment le sais-tu ?

Il est vrai que le subjonctif s'utilise pour les situations irréelles, logiquement impossibles, du genre "If I were you..." ou bien "If the moon were made of cheese..."  Mais qu'un avion s'écrase est, hélas, trop possible !


----------



## Rocksong

Merci, donc c'est comme en Français?

"Si l'avion allait s'écraser, les gens n'auraient pas l'air aussi calmes."
?


----------



## lucas-sp

Je ne suis pas tout d'accord avec la définition du subjonctif donnée par Keith. C'est une situation contrefactuelle parce que la logique de la phrase la contredit: selon l'émitteur de la phrase, l'avion ne s'écrasera pas.

Je pense que le subjonctif s'utilise en anglais dans ce genre de situations - pas seulement dans les cas limites où l'action indiquée par le subjonctif ne peut se passer jamais ni nulle part.

Par exemple: "Gosh, it's too bad Josh is in Mozambique. If he were here, he'd be able to work this remote control." C'est pas vraiment "logiquement" impossible que Josh soit ici - il pourrait l'être, dans d'autres circonstances. Il pourrait même avoir quitté Mozambique et s'avoir caché dans les environs... Mais selon la personne qui prononce ces mots, que Josh soit ici est une situation contrefactuelle, un espoir, etc.

Ayant écrit tout cela, il faut aussi préciser que le subjonctif en anglais ne se prononce guère. On dit plus couramment "was" et on ne distingue pas entre le subjonctif et l'indicatif. Malhereusement... "would that it were otherwise!"


----------



## Keith Bradford

Lucas, I can see you're American; AE does tend to use the subjunctive far more than we Brits do, and I don't think most English people would use it in the case you give: "If he were here, he'd be able to work this remote control".

But *would that it were otherwise* is a set expression, rest assured.

Par contre, je ne comprends pas ta déclaration : _C'est une situation contrefactuelle parce que la logique de la phrase la contredit: selon l'émitteur de la phrase, l'avion ne s'écrasera pas_. Où trouves-tu ça ?

D'accord, logiquement, le rédacteur aurait dû écrire : _"S'ils avaient su que l'avion allait s'écraser, les gens n'auraient pas l'air aussi calmes"._ A moins d'être tous mystiques ils n'auraient pas paniqué sans savoir pourquoi. Mais la possibilité d'un accident d'avion reste parfaitement présente et ne mérite pas un subjonctif.


----------



## lucas-sp

I think that we just understand the original sentence differently. I think the statement "If the plane were going to crash, all these people wouldn't look so calm" must be spoken so as to calm someone who is getting unduly anxious (during a routine bout of turbulence, for example). Even if the speaker is worried about a possible crash, s/he is clearly trying to adopt an unconcerned attitude for the benefit of the addressee. Thus I think in the world of the sentence "the plane crashing" is felt as a contrafactual occurrence, and thus should be put in the subjunctive mood since it's introduced by "if." 

(The rule is something like "the past subjunctive is employed after the conjunction 'if' for contrary-to-fact or *contrary-to-possibility/probability* protases." The speaker would use the subjunctive because s/he believes that the particular plane crash, the subject of the sentence, is improbable.)

In the sentence "If they had known that the plane was going to crash..." the plane did, in fact, crash. Thus that clause can't be in anything other than the indicative.


----------



## Rocksong

Mais par exemple, si on a la phrase suivante:

"Si votre télévision se cassait demain, que feriez-vous?"

Les deux phrases conviendraient à ce moment là non?
"If your TV broke tomorrow, what would you do?"
"If your TV was going to break tomorrow, what would you do?"


----------



## lucas-sp

Note that "If your TV broke tomorrow..." is the English past subjunctive. In no other situation would you use the past tense for an action taking place "tomorrow," i.e. in the future. But with normal verbs the past subjunctive is indistinguishable from the past indicative.

"If your TV was/were going to break tomorrow..." properly translates the French "Si votre télévision allait se casser demain." It should probably take an English subjunctive, so "were" is more correct.

I think the problem is that nobody, absolutely nobody, in any form of contemporary English uses the subjunctive with any regularity. So what's grammatically correct isn't necessarily current. I tend to use it, just as a model for my students, as much as I can remember to, but even then, it gets dropped a lot of the time. ("It's really important that he be ready at 7"?)

However, in American English we do use "If x were..." with some frequency, and the subjunctive pops up in lots of set phrases ("as it were," "come what may," etc.).


----------



## Rocksong

D'accord!
Merci beacoup pour vos explications 

Mais je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas dire les deux phrases... ce n'est pas impossible qu'un avion s'écrase. 
En Français, on peut dire: 
"Si l'avion s'écrasait, les gens n'auraient pas l'air aussi calmes" et "Si l'avion allait s'écraser, les gens n'auraient pas l'air aussi calmes."

"If the plane was going to crash, the people wouldn't seem so calm."
"If the plane crashed, the people wouldn't seem so calm."


----------



## lucas-sp

J'ai compris le sens de la phrase initiale comme: "Tiens, calme-toi, l'avion ne s'écrasera pas. Regarde, tous les autres passagers sont à l'aise. Ils ne s'inquiètent pas, n'est-ce pas? Donc c'est pas nécessaire que tu t'inquiètes non plus." (Ça se dit entre deux passagers dans ledit avion.) Ai-je raison? Dans ce cas, je préfère "If the plane were going to crash, all these people wouldn't look so calm."

C'est pas que les avions ne s'écrasent jamais: c'est que, dans ce contexte, et selon le ton de la phrase, que cet avion, le sujet de la phrase, s'écrase n'est pas possible.

(On trouve ce paradigme en français aussi: "Il est peu probable que Rémy mange ce sandwich maintenant, car il vient d'en manger deux." Bien sûr, Rémy peut manger de sandwichs, il vient de le faire, mais ici et maintenant, qu'il mange un sandwich de plus est impossible ou improbable. Mais demain, il en mangera plus. Cette phrase utiliserait le subjonctif dans un anglais très soutenu aussi: "We can hardly expect that John eat another sandwich, after the two that he's eaten already." Si Jack mange plus que John, je dirais, "But I do expect that Jack will eat at least three more," utilisant l'indicatif futur et pas le subjonctif.)

Donc l'impossibilité décisive n'est pas *existentielle*, mais *contextuelle* et *aux yeux de celui qui prononce la phrase.* (Raison par laquelle le subjonctif est décrit comme "a voice" ou "a mood" en anglais - il réfléchit la voix de celui qui parle, en donnant un autre ton à l'énonciation de la phrase. Il est déterminé par la voix et le point-de-vue de l'émitteur, pas par le monde extérieur.)

"If the plane crashed, all these people wouldn't be so calm": impossible qu'un passager dans l'avion dirait ça à un autre passager, parce que, "if the plane crashed," "all these people" n'existerait plus (pour avoir n'importe quel air). Donc on ne pourrait plus raisonner à leur sujet. Peut-être cette phrase se dirait entre deux personnes qui attendent le vol à un aéroport?

Je croix que la difficulté ici réside dans le fait que le subjonctif se constitue dans la probabilité d'une action verbiale comme elle s'est developpée dans la conscience de celui qui prononce la phrase. Sans savoir exactement ce que "Si l'avion..." est censé vouloir dire, c'est difficile de déterminer la meilleure traduction.


----------



## geostan

Whatever the interpretation, the statement is being made as a condition contrary to fact, and as such, the subjunctive is at least formally required. The fact that many speakers may use *was* instead of *were* is simply that they don't typically use the subjunctive.


----------



## Eoinmor

I'm a late comer to this conversation, but, as a French teacher (now retired) I have a question about the title statement: Shouldn't the sentence in French read: "_Si l'avion allait s'écraser, les gens n'auraient pas l'air aussi calme" _since the adjective modified "l'air" and not "les gens"?


----------



## Maître Capello

Eoinmor said:


> Shouldn't the sentence in French read: "_Si l'avion allait s'écraser, les gens n'auraient pas l'air aussi calme" _since the adjective modified "l'air" and not "les gens"?


Well, that is indeed off-topic since we are discussing the English phrase, not the French.  Anyway, if you are interested in that question, please have a look at this thread → FR: avoir l'air (d'être) + adjectif - accord.

Anyway, I fully agree with lucas-sp's explanations: the sentence to be translated is definitely an “unreal” (contrary-to-possibility) protasis in French. In other words, the sentence implies that that plane is *not* going to crash; it is not a hypothesis that may be true or not.



Rocksong said:


> "Si l'avion s'écrasait, les gens n'auraient pas l'air aussi calmes"  […]
> "If the plane crashed, the people wouldn't seem so calm."


Attention, comme la principale est au conditionnel présent, la  conditionnelle à l'imparfait décrit forcément un fait présent irréel et  est en fait équivalente à _Si l'avion était en train de s'écraser_. La phrase se traduit donc par quelque chose comme _If the plane were crashing_…


----------



## janpol

Les phrases en français me semblent appeler quelques remarques :
- *Si l'avion allait s'écraser, les gens n'auraient pas l'air aussi calmes* 
le futur proche ne simplifie pas les choses, je dirais plutôt :
*Si l'avion était sur le point de s'écraser, les gens n'auraient pas l'air aussi calmes* 

- _"S'ils avaient su que l'avion allait s'écraser, les gens n'auraient pas l'air aussi calmes"._ 
je dirais :
_"S'ils avaient su que l'avion allait s'écraser, les gens *n'auraient pas *_*eu* l'air_ aussi calmes"._


----------



## Maître Capello

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, janpol.


----------

